# Game 3: Heat @ Wizards 11/5/04



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>









Miami Heat
(2-0)

vs.









Washington Wizards
(2-0)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Damon Jones 
Malik Allen
Wes Person
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi

</center>


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that Micheal Ruffin is in for a long long game

Heat 102
Wiz 91


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

lol 2 of the biggest Wizards homer is predicting a win by Wiz.

They believe Wade will be shut down by tremendous defense from hughes.

As also I believe Arenas will be limited by Wade.
he should have like 16 points and 8 assist but 39% shooting.
Jamison should have his normal stat and Rasual wil be affective in this game.
Shaq will dominate early like he did with cleveland.

how about Dixon, he has done pretty well too.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm optimistic about the Wizards this season but I'm not sure if the team is up to caliber with the Heat at this point... Plus, aren't some of the guys involved in that Wizards-Bulls fight still suspended?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PartisanRanger</b>!
> I'm optimistic about the Wizards this season but I'm not sure if the team is up to caliber with the Heat at this point... Plus, aren't some of the guys involved in that Wizards-Bulls fight still suspended?


Brendan Haywood is serving the last game of his suspension, and Etan Thomas, Kwame Brown, and Steve Blake are all out due to injury.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

so ruffin and samaki walker will be guarding shaq

:laugh: 





















:rotf:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq could easily go for 30pts 20reb and 6blk in this game and our 3pt shooters should put this game out of reach early!!!

Wade vs. Arenas should be great!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Anyone who predicts a Wizard win must be flat out cuh-ray-zee! :grinning:


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Anyone who predicts a Wizard win must be flat out cuh-ray-zee! :grinning:


I know it's crazy, but nobody thought the Wizards could win in Memphis either.

Anyways, Shaq may get 40-50 this game. If the rest of the Heat's supporting cast plays good than the Heat will win.

This is the first real test for Miami's D though. The Wiz are the highest scoring team in the Eastern Conference. We run, run, and run some more. I'm sure the Wiz's gameplan will be to try to run and tire Shaq out.

If Arenas is guarding Wade than Wade will get 25-30, Gilbert's defense is not great. Hughes would do a better job there. Nobody on the Heat can shut down Gil, but he'll have a bad game if he's forcing things and trying to prove something to Wade (likewise, if Wade makes it a personal battle it may hurt his team). 

Jamison should be able to get 25-30 against the Heat's forwards. He's roasted Gasol and Okafor in the last 2 games.

The Heat are the favorites, but don't call it impossible, that's what Memphis fans said. A team with the firepower the Wiz have can beat any team on any given night.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Nobody on the Wizard roster can guard Wade.


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

The Wizards can score points. Heat need to play solid D or will be in for a shootout. Arenas vs Wade will be a great matchup all night long.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gian</b>!
> Anyone who predicts a Wizard win must be flat out cuh-ray-zee! :grinning:


Who would have expected an 8 man roster Wizards team with only 1 player from the normal starting line up to beat a fully loaded Memphis team with out Wright?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

this washington team is very dangerous. defensive execution will decide it. its good to hear eric reid's voice. ka-boom!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

why isn't this game starting?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We start the game with 3 dunks!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

5 fg's

3 wade assists and 2 wade buckets


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Rasual for 3..from Shaq

:yes:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Sual for 3!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

why is reid sayign wade has 3 points? he has a lay-up a dunk and a free throw. that's 5. he must be high


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

looks like SVG is doing that 6-3-6 plan for shaq again tonight


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 2 fouls on E.J.!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Why dowe keep leaving Hayes open from 3pt land!!!

Hes their best f'n shooter!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

malik sucks

couldnt finish a perfect wade pass
missed an open jumper
couldnt finish a perfect shaq pass
fouled jeffries

:sour:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

27-17 Miami at the end of the 1st qtr!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

bah Shaq with 3 fouls.

not doing so good tonight.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

we are hiaving the same problem the Wizards had.

missing shots.

Goddamit!!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

our defense is tremendously average when eddie's on the bench.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

foul trouble


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is *killing* them!!!

17pts 6ast


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

WADE !


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WTF!!!!

Wade simply AMAZING!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

arenas is so bad at defense....:laugh: 

he just stood there...i know wade is pretty much unguardable, but that was hilarious


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WOW!!!

Wade with 19 points but Hughes makes 2 3 pointers in the end of the game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

boooo....that 6 point spurt at the end was bad, but we still up by 10


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

58-48 Miami at the half!!!


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

You guys will win this easy if the Wiz don't start playing D. 


The perimeter defense and interior defense have been absolutely pathetic. IF a guy gets past his man theirs absolutely no help defense waiting. 

Wade and the rest of the guys are getting anything they want.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I Hate EJ!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade is trying to hard to get shaq involved


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Wade having turnover problems.


Wiz taking over.

the 3 pointers at the nd of the game hurted us alot.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The only reason the Wiz are even in this game is cuz the refs are killing us with fouls!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq is having problems tonight.....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade for 3


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade for 3!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq - 4 fouls
Haslem - 4 fouls
Sual - 3 fouls
E.J. - 3 fouls

The Wiz can thank the refs!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

BAD DEFENSE!!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wtf was that by jones

wade is the only reason we are winning this game


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Shaq - 4 fouls
> Haslem - 4 fouls
> Sual - 3 fouls
> ...


Heat total fouls: 19
Wizards total fouls: 18


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

arenas has some of the worst shot selection ive ever seen........

and wade just fell hard on a very hard foul by samaki. That scared me right there.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Man its good to be HEAT fan now when we have Wade..

When his carreer is over he will be consider the best player in HEAT franchise.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Heat total fouls: 19
> Wizards total fouls: 18


Are all of your starters with the exception of 1 in foul trouble???


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

8 assists now for wade:yes:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade and Doleac are getting it done!!!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Are all of your starters with the exception of 1 in foul trouble???


Heh you're so right. Refs must have been plotting -- keep the total fouls equal, but make the Wizards' more balanced and the Heat's only on their key players.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 31pts for Wade!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

if wade had finished that one, oh my.....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that should of been offensive


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Wade is on a tear.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Heh you're so right. Refs must have been plotting -- keep the total fouls equal, but make the Wizards' more balanced and the Heat's only on their key players.


2 of the fouls on Shaq,Haslem and E.J. were BS!!!

Watch the game!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Everytime we have a good lead something happens?!!?!??!?!

Gilbert one lucky SOB.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we cant keep giving up buckets at the end of quarters...those are momentum changers


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

EDDIE JONES

!
!
!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. with the smash!!!

He can still do that at 33???

WOW!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

what the heck is wrong w/ Shaq?? 4 points?? That's gotta be his worse outting in a loooong time

Wade's stats are unbelievable though


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 5 fouls on E.J. and a T!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> what the heck is wrong w/ Shaq?? 4 points?? That's gotta be his worse outting in a loooong time


with his foul trouble and hammy, he just hasnt gotten in a rhythm


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

time to bring wade back into the game


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The only time Arenas can get it going is when Wade is on the bench!!!

Wade *OWNS* his A$$!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade to shaq


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the oop to Shaq!!!


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

HEATLUNATIC = Amareca:yes:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade with a career high in assists...hopefully he gets his 10th tonight and gets the monster dbl dbl


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>byrondarnell66</b>!
> HEATLUNATIC = Amareca:yes:


Oh that cut me deep...

U mental midget!!!

They arent calling BS fouls on the Wiz!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

hes getting up there in rebounds as well


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Shaq scares when he gets to the FT line.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> hes getting up there in rebounds as well


Hes got enough time for a triple double!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

is PJR now coming in to play center

:laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

these ft's

:sour:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade has 35pts!!!

Thats a career high!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

turnovers are a problem for wade tonight


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Turnovers from our player is what is causing us the game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

jones with a huge 3


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

turnovers,turnovers,and turnovers!!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

EJ again


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq with the dunk!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i love haslem.. damon is starting to win me over.. go eddie


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

EJ!!!!

11 assists for wade


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3!!!

Wade with 11ast!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

ANOTHER ONE


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3 again!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

EJ,WADE,SHAQ!!!

What a TRIO!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

close game division win on the road for the heat....we shoulda won by more, but this type of win in a game like this should provide lots of confidence...and we know SVG will fix the defense by Tuesday


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

eddie again!

37,12, and 8 by Wade. 6 to's though


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

This GAME was pure EXCITEMENT!!!

I am gonna watch it again.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wade should be outlawed... how did he put up those #'s and we still had our best team effort? we played such good team basketball, it was beautiful to watch. 3-0 baby


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

That was nice. Real nice.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

if wade keeps on posting these numbers, 34 points with only 17 shots!! he's bound to get player of the month for november and is a lock for the allstars.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I didn't get to see the game, but from the stats I saw... oh God, Wade must have been *possessed*

:yes: 

Player of the week fo sho


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

he definitely should get consideration for player of the week. he's averaging 28.7 ppg 6.3 reb and 7.7 asst.. thats like... YOU KNOW WHO #'s


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Wow, Wade totally dominated this game. It's kinda surprising that Wade has been the major contributor thus far in the season (you know, with Shaq and all).


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

I love my main man Wade more and more every game. I hope I get to meet him this year when he goes to my buddies Birthday Bash. Here is me hoping. Anyway, He is putting up mvp type numbers and looks more and more like a young Jordan everygame.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i'm not really happy with how we played....but winning the games when you play ugly is really important, and we did that tonight....

we showed we can play bad, especially having Shaq play bad, and still have others step up to win the game. 

We also finished very well, which is very positive for the rest of the season.

Good win, 3-0!


----------

